# Problème de téléphone portable



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon téléphone portable Sony-Ericsson K610i. Parfois quand j'appelle, ça sonne dans le vide (le téléphone ne sonne pas chez mon correspondant) et quand on m'appelle, on tombe systématiquement sur la messagerie (mon téléphone ne sonne pas).

Je suis obligé de le réinitialiser pour que ça rentre dans l'ordre. Le hic est que ça fait 2 fois en l'espace de quelques jours que je suis obligé de le faire.

A part ça et changer de téléphone, y'a-t-il une autre solution ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2010)

salut iduck

l'idéal serait en effet de tester sur un autre portable

as tu la possibilité de tester, en appel, sur un n° chez toi ? un fixe par exemple. Car, que le téléphone soit HS, ok, mais appeler dans le vide, je trouve cela étrange

en réception, il y a peut être un soucis réseau qui te ferait passer en "indisponible" > d'où la messagerie immédiate

déjà posé la question à ton opérateur ? 

à+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

J'ai fait les tests avec le téléphone fixe de chez moi.

Quand j'appelle le fixe depuis mon portable, le fixe ne sonne pas. Quand j'appelle le portable depuis mon fixe, le portable ne sonne pas et je tombe sur la messagerie.

Une fois le portable réinitialisé, tout remarche.

J'ajoute qu'au vu de ce qui est indiqué sur l'écran le téléphone est toujours disponible.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2010)

ok

ça sent le pâté donc, surtout si tu dois encore le réinitialiser

il est aussi possible que ta sim soit naze, d'où ma suggestion de tester un autre gsm

à+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

Tu entends quoi exactement par tester un autre GSM ? Appeler le fixe avec un autre mobile quand ça se produit ?

Et pour la carte SIM, y'a-t-il un moyen de faire vérifier (en magasin ou chez Orange) si elle est nase ou pas ?


----------



## TiteLine (17 Février 2010)

Peut être que si tu as un autre mobile plus ancien tu peux juste essayer la puce de ton mobile qui te pose souci pour voir si ça vient du portable ou de la carte sim. Je pense que le test est également possible en boutique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

C'est ce qu'ils disent sur le site d'Orange.



> Pour identifier l'origine du dysfonctionnement, nous vous invitons à insérer votre carte SIM dans un autre mobile Orange. Si le problème persiste, c'est que votre carte SIM présente en effet une anomalie. Dans le cas contraire, il s'agit d'un dysfonctionnement de votre mobile.



Mais je n'ai pas de mobile ancien.

Et en boutique, si j'y vais sans que le problème ne se produise, tu crois qu'ils pourront voir quand même si ça vient de la carte SIM ?


----------



## TiteLine (17 Février 2010)

Bah si ils testent la puce sur un autre mobile en boutique et que le problème ne se produit pas, c'est qu'il vient peut être du mobile.

Maintenant si le souci apparaît de façon récurrente mais pas systématique, le diagnostique risque d'être plus délicat. Néanmoins, à ta place, j'irais tout de même faire un tour chez Orange ou dans la boutique où tu as acheté ton téléphone. Ils doivent avoir des outils pour diagnostiquer ce genre de problème.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

Demain j'ai l'occasion d'aller à la boutique Orange du coin. Je vais y faire un saut. Ca fera moins loin que d'aller courir à la Fnac où j'ai acheté le téléphone (de toutes façons la garantie est passée).

Je verrai bien ce qu'ils me diront.

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2010)

oulah j'arrive à la bourre 

donc oui je pensais à mettre ta sim dans un autre gsm


l'inconvénient est effectivement le fait que ce ne soit pas systématique
un test "longue durée" serait plus probant qu'un test rapide chez orange
maintenant, bon, si le soucis se produit immédiatement chez orange, tu seras vite fixé
assure toi de leur faire faire un test croisé
ta carte dans leur appareil
ton appareil avec leur carte

pour finir, reste une inconnue > la qualité du réseau

cela se produit il uniquement lorsque tu es chez toi ? 
oui > réseau peut être dégueux et là tous les tests orange seront inutiles
non > on oublie le facteur réseau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

A vrai dire, la dernière fois (qui était aussi la première), c'était il y a 1 mois. Et ça ne se produisait pas que chez moi.

Je me souviens par ailleurs que lors de la réinitialisation après le redémarrage du téléphone je n'avais plus d'indication de réseau ("Orange") et les barrettes d'indication du niveau du réseau étaient à 0. J'ai éteint le téléphone et rallumé et c'est revenu normalement.

Cette fois-ci, je n'ai pas eu de problème.


Pour le reste, je pense aussi que tant que ça marche, même chez Orange, il soit possible de déterminer l'origine du problème.

Mais je vais quand même y aller voir ce qu'ils en pensent.

Et je prends note des conseils.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2010)

voilà ce qui arrive lorsque l'on fait tomber un téléphone dans une soupière


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

Nan. Celui-là n'est tombé nulle part.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2010)

Je suis allé chez Orange.

Ils n'ont pas testé ma carte SIM car c'est une antiquité (époque Itinéris, collector ! ). Ils m'en ont directement mis une neuve.

Mais d'après le type qui s'est occupé de ça, le problème viendrait du téléphone. Pour être franc, je n'ai pas tout compris ce qu'il m'a expliqué. Il m'a parlé de mise à jour, du renvoi sur la messagerie qui dépendrait d'actions sur les touches du clavier,...

Toujours est-il que, si ça recommence, c'est direct service client (le leur je suppose). Je crois plutôt que j'irai à la Fnac où j'avais acheté le téléphone.

En attendant, je vais essayer la mise à jour du téléphone.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2010)

Possible que la nouvelle carte sim soit la solution

reste la MAJ du téléphone, pourquoi pas en effet

concernant la manip au clavier, je ne comprends pas trop. Je ne vois pas en quoi le clavier pourrait de manière aléatoire décider de renvoyer les appels ou non ... strange

à+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2010)

En tout cas, le changement de carte SIM écarte toute possibilité que ça vienne de là. Donc, si ça recommence, c'est sûr que ça vient du téléphone.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc, si ça recommence, c'est sûr que ça vient du téléphone



ou de toi 


Eh ! C'est "Périphériques", ici, et on est sur un forum Mac, pas sur un forum "GSM" ! Les téléphones ne sont des périphériques que dans le cadre de leurs échanges avec le Mac, pas dans le cadre de leur usage normal !


----------

